# Kane's journey ride at mudslide



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Man I wish I could have made it over there for that ride but I couldn't get off work


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

:rockn::rockn:all three hondas in the last pic have a 7" lift:rockn::rockn:


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

planned on it for a good while an everything turned to sh-t at the last min. looks as if there was a good time


----------

